# amd or pentium??



## prankzter (Jan 26, 2005)

i m buying a new pc .. but i cant decide which processor should i go for..
is amd better or pentium?? should i go in for a p4 3.0 ghz or amd athlon xp series?? I am looking for pure performance..
also will 32 bit app. run on amd's 64 bit processors?


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Jan 26, 2005)

Well.. Its AMD Athlon all the way.. Lesser cost.. Better performance..

Well.. I'd recommend Athlon 64, if performance is the only criterion.. mite be u need to shell out few more Ks.. never mind.. Go for 64, keeping the future in mind..

And yah sure 32 bit apps will run on 64 bit.. else we'll have to throw away all existing apps..!


----------



## neerajvohra (Jan 26, 2005)

I Think you should go for INTEL
  why i am saying this ?Read this carefully then!!!

*One Name Says It All*

Perhaps not surprisingly, no motherboard vendor understands the performance capability and engineering specifications of IntelÂ® silicon components better than IntelÂ® desktop boards. Intel desktop boards are engineered to provide optimum headroom for stable performance.

*A Generation Ahead*

By the time you see an Intel desktop board it is already a second or third generation design. This is because Intel desktop boards are used exclusively as early validation vehicles for all of Intel Corporation's new desktop processors and chipsets. When you add to this our stringent adherence to only using quality components and the fact that Intel desktop boards undergo thousands of hours of design optimization, functional testing, and validation, it is not surprising that we have earned industry-wide recognition for our rock solid stability and world-class quality. High-quality systems require stable platform foundation and a stable system means less time spent with your suppliers and more time spent with your customers!

* Lower Cost of Ownership*

Superior product quality including internally developed advanced BIOS, exceptional system manageability, best of breed integration tools, and world class service all have a huge impact on our customers' business profitability. Lowering total cost of ownership is a goal that can be met using a stable platform built on a superior board.

*Easy Integration*

Building systems with Intel desktop boards means building systems that are easy to integrate, easy to customize, easy to sell, easy to support, easy to use, and most of all for you, easy to manage.

Each desktop board features:
	IntelÂ® Express Installer-Automated custom installation with web updates
	Express BIOS update: Automated BIOS and driver upgrades
	IntelÂ® Advanced BIOS: configure BIOS to you needs
	IntelÂ® Rapid BIOS Boot: optimization feature that dramatically reduces system boot time
	IntelÂ® Integrator Toolkit: Automated BIOS configuration and system verification

Intel desktop boards offer a rangeÂ¹ of software applications designed to meet your customers' needs:
 	IntelÂ® Desktop Control Center
	IntelÂ® Audio Studio
	IntelÂ® Desktop Utilities
	Norton* Internet Security
	NTI CD Maker*
	Musicmatch*
	GameSpy*
	Diskeeper* Lite
	InterVideo* Home Theater Silver Edition
	InterVideo* WinDVD Creator Silver
	Farstone* REstoreIT! Lite
Â¹Not all software available on all boards

So better go for INTEL one
  source  *developer.intel.com/design/motherbd/whyintel.htm


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey neerajvohra looks like you too are a diehard Intel fan like me. Indeed IntelÂ® Express Installer is the best thing that could happen to installing drivers in a new system. It takes care of all the installation with a breeze. No need to take care of which is the OS and which driver to install. As simple as that.


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 26, 2005)

Yesterday i went to get config for my friend
Obviosly i got AMD 64 2800+ config and when asked to give a similar P$ config he said P4 3.0 Ghz would only match it. And to match AMD 64 2800+ price he gave me P4 2.4 GHz.

Just look at the current Price - Performance ratio of AMD and P4, and make ur own descion



*AMD*


----------



## prankzter (Jan 26, 2005)

i heard amd's fsb is 1600 while max fsb for pentium 4 is 800.. does that give amd an edge over the pentiums??


----------



## CyCo (Jan 26, 2005)

what abt the problem on amd overheating ??

and then what abt the hyperthreading bit in intel ?? doesnt HT make intel better than AMD ?


----------



## theraven (Jan 26, 2005)

AMD does not have heating issues
heating issues now follow the pentium line specially the earlier prescotts
dont spread lies ... 
a lil information is very dangerous
intels HT technology makes intel better for intel
AMD still kicks intels butt off the highway
check the AMD naming system
amd athlon xp 2600 for example ( my proccy )
works on a meagre 1.9 ghz
it kicks the p4 2.6 ghz all the way ...
the gigahertz myth is dead
amd's 64 is still better than p4 HT's
ofcourse i aint sayin p4 is bad 
there are places where p4 takes the elad and where amd fails to deliver
BUT AMD definitely beats intel in performance and price/performance ration


----------



## krisjr (Jan 26, 2005)

babumuchhala said:
			
		

> Yesterday i went to get config for my friend
> Obviosly i got AMD 64 2800+ config and when asked to give a similar P$ config he said P4 3.0 Ghz would only match it. And to match AMD 64 2800+ price he gave me P4 2.4 GHz.
> 
> Just look at the current Price - Performance ratio of AMD and P4, and make ur own descion
> ...


----------



## prankzter (Jan 27, 2005)

wat r the prices amd 64 bit processor... and i also need a good motherboard to go it.. please suggest one.. and also the prices..


----------



## maverickrohan (Jan 27, 2005)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/maverickrohan/AMDMe_Cadence.jpg


----------



## theraven (Jan 27, 2005)

*business.vsnl.com/deltapage
get approx prices here
or check the current running sticky thread on lates hardware prices


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 27, 2005)

Y don't you guys check out some hardware review sites like THG or Anantech  and quit bothering poor raven there  ..................


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 27, 2005)

lolz

poor raven !!

btw raven again thx for the deltapage link, it came in handy for me at the rite time


----------



## prankzter (Jan 27, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> *business.vsnl.com/deltapage
> get approx prices here
> or check the current running sticky thread on lates hardware prices


thanks for the site man!!


----------



## aadipa (Jan 28, 2005)

I got following just few days ago...

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (runs at 2.0 GHz)
ASUS K8N (nForce3 250 chipset)
ATi 9550SE 128MB

Total damage = 17500 

Just keep in mind at with P4 3.0 GHz + i915GAV u can get onboard graphics (ok if u r not into gameing) while u have to get VGA card for ADM64's (which is always better than onboard)


----------

